# Small trackside shed



## Paulus (May 31, 2008)

On my westside tunnel entrance (see: Tunnel adventure) there was a spot that was perfect for a small trackside shed storing some small maintenance tools or as shelter for trackside workers.

The shed is made out of styrene sheet, 4 inch wide. Lowest part is 3,5 inch, top is 4 inch high. Window is a Pola left-over out of my scrapbox. Door and sidings are carved in. Some plastic strips are forming the doors frame. 










This gives an idea how it will look...










Painting...


----------



## Spule 4 (Jan 2, 2008)

Thanks Paul, gives me an idea for some electrical equipment I must hide for my railway....and a use for those leftover windows!


----------



## Paulus (May 31, 2008)

Hey Garret, Those small structures can be handy indeed to cover op electrical power splits etc. You could even build them as small transformator houses or towers. 

I made the roof out of a soda can, I'm sure know everybody reconize the brand of my fuel ;-) 
I think the pictures speak for themselfs...




























The rusty look is made using thinned oilpaints (Burnt Sienna and Raw Umber). However I hope natural rust will take over. 










And in place! Perhaps some rubble around it (empty oil barrel or old tools or something..)










Paul


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

Tole Booth for a Tole Tunnel? Great Looking track side building.


----------



## bvdrr (Jan 3, 2008)

I don't think you will get real rust on an aluminium soda can?
Fred


----------

